# Other Animals > Other Pets >  New terrarium for a Jumping spider

## Zathura

^^click for full-sized image. (links to deviantART)

I made this baby today, to house a jumping spider caught on my last ecology-lab excursion. The spider himself (or herself) is a light orange/yellow, with small black dots on its abdomen; very cute and unique. Unfortunately its not in the pic, which is rather of the terrarium itself. I'm limited as far as macro photography is concerned....I'm saving up for a better camera.

Anyway!...This is just a round vase, about 1.5 gal. Everything inside was bought at a local craft store (Michaels). Total cost: $26. ^_^

The little spider is taking refuge in the hollow "handle" of the glass lid. At first I was irked at him, but then realized that he's visible at all times and slightly magnified, so it's probably the best spot in the enclosure. That's his hidey-hole; when he's hunting, you'll see him regardless.

Anyone else have any small or creative terrariums?

----------


## Eel Noob

Nice setup.

I used to keep jumping spiders too but had them in them beanie baby keeper cases.

----------


## rivkah

I made a moss terriarn out of a antique glass urinal does that count?  Nothing lives in it.

----------

